# News article on Effects of Bisphenol A (BPA) on the unborn child



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

The actual title is "Gender-bending chemical 'makes girls agressive', in today's Daily Mail. To summarise, women who had tested as having high levels of Bisphenol A during their pregnancy had children (girls) that were more likely to have behavioural problems. It also mentions that 'some scientists think that even relatively low doses can interfere with our behaviour, bodily functions and fertility.'

Yet another chemical that's everywhere and which we would be much better off without.

The link is: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2052586/Gender-bending-chemical-BPA-makes-girls-young-3-aggressive.html

/links


----------

